# Cubase 10 Real-Time Peak Clip - Audio Warp



## mscp (Oct 2, 2019)

Please forgive my ignorance, but is it too much to ask my i9 9900k to perform complex audio warping/stretching in real time at 128samples buffer size on either Cubase's sampler track or Falcon's IRCAM Complex Stretch algo without Cubase 10's real-time peak meter shooting all the way to the red? Never really had this issue on Macs.


----------



## mscp (Oct 2, 2019)

Bumpity bump.


----------



## JamieLang (Oct 2, 2019)

You're forgiven. 

I've used Cubase for like 15 years....I don't know that I've ever run it at 128....nor used a sampler track at all. So....that's how helpful I am. 

Does the problem go away at 256? 

Were you running this version of Cubase doing this function on the Mac? Or comparing another app on the Mac? 

Can you say hold the sustain pedal and rock out on Keyscape C7 at 128 buffer--just not this particular function....or are you just saying you're not getting good real time performance at all on your new PC?

ASIO Guard state?


----------



## mscp (Oct 3, 2019)

JamieLang said:


> You're forgiven.
> 
> I've used Cubase for like 15 years....I don't know that I've ever run it at 128....nor used a sampler track at all. So....that's how helpful I am.
> 
> ...



The problem slowly goes away as I keep bringing the buffer size up, but then I cannot make use of my keyboard anymore because the latency bothers my writing. On the Mac, I don’t have this issue at 128. I’m just a little confused since my machine should be able to handle these calculations even at 128samples I guess.


----------



## Havoc911 (Oct 3, 2019)

When I've got a lot going on in a song, I'm generally at 512 for a buffer. This is never an issue for me because by the time I'm using a lot of FX or tuning a vocal, I'm no longer inputting MIDI. It sounds like you may benefit from having a clearly defined production phase and mixing phase to avoid this problem.

You could also increase the buffer and then use the "constrain delay compensation" option when you need to play something in.


----------



## mscp (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks guys.


----------



## JamieLang (Oct 3, 2019)

There shouldn't be more latency in cubase with a larger buffer-because that's not the input buffer you're changing, but the process buffer. I get "hardware latency" from 128 to 512.... 64 and 1024 BARELY flanging with the hardware (Kronos) on either side....was kind of where I was going with that I'd never use Cubase at 128 (beyond testing).

However....if "constrain delay compensation" has ANY tangible effect on "VI latency under finger", your buffer setting won't matter because there's something latent in your mixer that will be WAY more latent than small buffer changes. It does NOTHING to your input buffer latency. It ONLY turns off latent plug ins in the mixer. Obviously these are causing more latency "under fingers" (and everything)--but, latent plug ins should just be avoided during tracking. IMO. I honestly use SO few of them even when mixing....and I mean there might be one here and there that are .7ms or something....but, usually the big offensive ones are "mastering suite" stuff and this new Neutron kind of "mix assistant" stuff. Neither have much place while someone is playing/composing. IMO. And no smaller buffer helps with that. You can set a PCIe card to 32 samples at 96khz--so snappy it responds FASTER than hardware under fingers....and put those kind of mastering plug ins....and it's latent. Done. No 9990k or a CPU from 10 years from now, takes care of that--because they're latent because they need literal linear time. So, best to know which they are and don't use them until you're ready to mix.

Open a brand new project at your typical sample rate, with a percussive VI....play it at 64....all the way to 1024. Note where it stops being ok for you. That's the baseline. I actually call up a similar sample on my Kronos plugged into the same interface hardware mixer....to simultaneously sound and flip back and forth. On mine (RME PCI) I can tell you 128,256,512 are the same as the hardware....64 and 1024 JUST start to flange a little on either side of hardware.

Also note that the ASIO meter-read the real time performance sticky--it's not measuring what your CPU can do. It going from say 20% to over and back means some OTHER part of your system is causing the buffer to not be met. That IS something where Apple does a good job of system configs and making the OS work well for that little pool of hardware. Support for Harrison says it best: If you want the fastest machine, it's always a Windows PC....but, if you want the machine you don't have to search out and tweak and will have decent real time performance: it's Apple. 

Another thought in the config for troubleshooting: I'm not sure whether I did anything with v10....but, in past Cubase installs, I've DISabled their preference to "disable VST3 plug ins while audio not present" or something. IME--while it seems like it's a efficient thing that would get you more DSP....it's the opposite. it constantly turning things on and off and reallocating the multithreading is harder at lower buffers than just leaving it going. 

Also--make sure you are either letting Steinberg manage Widnows power scheme OR....you have it set to High Performance or Ultimate Performance. I set mine to power saver when I'm just running backups or surfing--and if I forget to set it back, I'm confused why my "new" tower struggles to do seemingly simple stuff.


----------

